# Peninsula High School Student arrested for smoking pot during essay



## FruityBud (Jun 2, 2009)

A student with a 3.7 GPA was arrested after smoking a joint in class during an essay about legalizing marijuana.

The Pierce County Sheriff&#8217;s Office say the 17-year-old senior at Peninsula High School was part of a group called the &#8220;Rhetoric Rebels,&#8221; made up of seniors and english students. The essays are an annual event.

During his essay Monday, the student allegedly lit up the marijuana cigarette in front of teachers and students. When a school resource officer got to the classroom, he swallowed the joint.

The student was taken to juvenile detention at Remann Hall in Tacoma for possession of marijuana and was &#8220;emergency expelled&#8221; from school.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/G5080*

*Student's Essay: 'Legalize Marijuana'*
hxxp://shuurl.com/T5117


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 2, 2009)

Dummy.

Damn kids with your music....


----------



## astrobud (Jun 2, 2009)

lets see if i can do a link http://www.kirotv.com/news/19634608/detail.html.
crazy kid, he could have made his point without all that.:hitchair:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 2, 2009)

How do you get booked on possession without being in possession?  Shouldn't it be more like conspiracy to possess marijauana or something stupid


----------



## FruityBud (Jun 5, 2009)

I have just posted a link in the news article to the essay the student wrote after smoking a joint in class. It's quite good too.


----------

